# Dirty Clam chowder recipe?



## gonefishin757

lookin for a broth style recipie. i dont want new england style cream. thanks in advance. preferbably with using canned clam as i dont feel like shuckin nuthin.


----------



## O Shin Rin

Look up Manhatten style clam chowder , red tomato based


----------



## gonefishin757

*umm*

the one im looking for is not manhattan style my grandpa use too make it. its more like a chicken broth style. im not gonna say old people know about it ima say older people might know about it.


----------



## Rockfish1

here's a Hatteras style chowder recipe I use...

HATTERAS CLAM CHOWDER

1 dozen chopped fresh chowder clams, including juice
4 strips bacon
1 onion, chopped
4 celery ribs, sliced
4 large ******* potatoes, chunked
1/2 cup fresh parsley, chopped
salt and pepper to taste

Cut the bacon into bite size pieces, and sauté in the soup pot until browned. Add the chopped onion and sliced celery and sauté 5 more minutes to release the flavors. 

Add enough water to cover these ingredients and simmer until almost soft. Meanwhile, peel and chunk the potatoes. Add these to the soup pot along with more water to cover the potatoes. Simmer until the potatoes are almost tender. Do not drain the pot. 

Finally, add the chopped clams, all the juice, salt and pepper to taste, and the chopped parsley to the mixture. Bring this all back to a simmer until the potatoes are tender. Cover the pot and let it sit for about 15 minutes to allow flavors to marry. 

Hint: If you cannot get someone to shuck the clams for you while retaining all the juice, simply steam the clams just until they begin to open. Cool and do the rest yourself. Also, when we have steamed clams, I save the extra juice and freeze it for later use.


----------



## gonefishin757

*thanks*

thanks alot i think this is about what im looking for . just curious rockfish how many does this feed? men that is!


----------



## Rockfish1

2 ½ to 3 depending how much they like clam chowder... 

of course like any recipe this is only a basic guide line, add as much or as little as you like... when I make it I throw in some cajun spice, extra garlic and hot peppers just to turn it up a notch... I also use celery seed instead of the stalks and dried parsley...

I've also added a dozen or so oysters to it... if I go clamming and don't get enough clams to make it right... adds a different little twist to it, but still excellent...

just add more ingredients to make as large a batch as necessary... taste test as you go along, and get as crazy as you dare, that's what makes cooking so much fun...


----------



## Brook

What I've always called Carolina style is chowder made only with water; no dairy at all. Basically, the recipe Rockfish provided. You can find it made that way from Maryland south. 

I used to differentiate East Coast chowders that way. New England style was made with cream. Manhatten style with a tomato base (and other veggies, btw). Then, as you moved south along the cost, all that dairy and garden truck disappears.

However, it turns out that in Rhode Island they make it without dairy as well. Looks and tastes just like the Carolina style. And the resent the hell out of it when people describe New England chowder as being made with milk or cream.

According to the experts, to be called a chowder it must contain two ingredients: potatoes and dairy. But folks who just like good eats have been ignoring the experts for eons. Even so, if it didn't contain spuds I'd be reluctant to call it a chowder.


----------



## sprtsracer

Sounds like Italian Wedding Soup only with clams instead of tiny meatballs! That actually sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## ledweightII

can we try this with blue crab?


----------



## Rockfish1

ledweightII said:


> can we try this with blue crab?


 sure why not?... clean'em, quarter'em and chunk'em in the pot... 

may as well make it a seafood chowder while you're at it... add some shrimp and fish too...


----------



## gonefishin757

*thnks alot*

just made it and threw a lil bit of striper in it veryveryvery good!!! def will vouch for this recipe!! awesome! thanks once again rockfish!


----------

